# Gourami Pair



## Frank-n-Zippy (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a pair of three-spot gourami, Male blue and female golden. They've been in their breeding tank for a day now, so I know not much will be happening. the female cowers in the top corner under the filter, the male will occasionally come up to her and nibble lightly on her stomach and just bother her in general.
The tank is a 10 gallon lightly planted with a filter and a hidey-hole.

Two things though. 
He isn't making a bubble nest
He is being a bully and not letting her eat.

Is this normal for first time breeding gourami?


----------



## Frank-n-Zippy (Nov 19, 2010)

Update: She is eating, I make sure of that. He is ridiculously bright now, almost looking like a Cosby Gourami with his dark striping. But still no bubble nest, and he still picks on her.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Normal. They have to get along and be in the mood before being put into a breeding tank, or you're gonna have this problem for awhile. If she isn't fat with eggs and ready to mambo, his frustration will lead to unpleasantness aplenty.


----------



## Frank-n-Zippy (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks, I moved the male out because between him and the Red-claw her tail was starting to look a little tattered. Feeding her tubiflex, blood worms, and color flakes, trying to keep a good diet for her.


----------

